# Do-It-Yourself Ammonia-FREE Haircolor?



## Smokey Eye (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been getting my hair dyed regularly at the salon for about the last 12 yrs. But, over the yrs, I can see my hair's gotten thinner, which I guess is the price people pay. These days, I NEED to dye my roots due to gray hair.

What DIY ammonia-free haircolor is out there? Which is the BEST to you?

All I know of so far are:

- Garnier HerbaShine w/ Bamboo Extract

- Bigen


----------



## danaryan (Apr 27, 2010)

I have used Clairol's Second Nature, and like it.

Second Nature | Clairol Pro


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 27, 2010)

Chemicals in hair dye confuse me sometimes.

Why do you not want to use hair dye with ammonia?

Don't you need hair dye with ammonia to cover grey hair?

I thought you need dye with ammonia to cover greys. If you are not dyeing grey hair, than it doesn't matter what you use. - let me know if I'm wrong


----------



## Smokey Eye (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't want ammonia because of how incredibly damaging it is. In the meantime, I found another brand that is so-it-yourself w/o ammonia &amp; that is...

*Revlon ColorSilk Ammonia-Free Permanent Haircolor*


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2010)

I found this on What is the purpose of ammonia in hair color and conditioners?

"The purpose of ammonia in hair color is to help open the cuticle layer of the hair and allow the color molecules to penetrate the hair, it also serves to activate the peroxide in the color developer and help the color form in the hair. Ammonia is alkaline and therefore will cause the hair to swell and the cuticle layer to be raised. Some color formulas use other non-ammonia alkalines to perform the same function.

You may find that your gray hair is more difficult to color, since gray hair can be more resistant to haircolor. If this is the case, you may find the ammonia-based formulas will work better for you. Generally, the creation of color formulas without ammonia is because of the overall dislike of the smell generated by the ammonia formulas."

My new regrowth is about 75% grey. The ammonia free dyes aren't strong enough for me. Unfortunately the Revlon Colorsilk isn't available in my area or I'd try it to see if it would be strong enough to cover greys.


----------



## pinky girl 111 (May 24, 2010)

I don't want ammonia because of how incredibly damaging it is


----------



## xjackie83 (May 24, 2010)

Loreal Paris Natural Match, Healthy Look, and Clariol Natural Instincts all are without ammonia.


----------



## barbedwire (May 24, 2010)

Surya Henna Dyes are chemical free and probably about as natural as you can get - they're semi-permanent and come in cream or powder form and will colour light blonde through to very dark brown hair, and tint in grey.

They are made in Brazil I think - but sold in a lot of places, I manage to source them from a site over here. They work out cheap if you buy the big bottles and last for ages. They are also incredibly conditioning too.

Hope that helps a bit




xxx


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JamiPeach (May 27, 2010)

I use Clariol Natural Instincts, and I LOVE it. It's not harsh, and it doesn't take 2 hours to rinse out when it's done.


----------

